# Goat Supplier



## eugenebruno (Jan 10, 2013)

All:

We are looking for a Commercial Goat Supplier. If anyone here is a goat supplier
or know if anyone, please send me a message here. We are looking for someone who can supply us 50 goats weekly or monthly or even more. Let us know what you can supply us. 

PS: Please refer us to someone who can if you know one. Thank you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Eugenebruno where abouts are you? Are you a buyer?


----------



## eugenebruno (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes! I am a buyer located un pennslyvania.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you just buy in PA or a localized area?


----------

